# basement vapor barrier



## zmusashi (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi all
I found an informative thread from this past year on this topic but I am still a little fuzzy on this:
I am remodeling a basement and will be insulating with R 15 between the 2x4 studs. I understand the vapor barrier should go between the insulation and the foundation wall, with some room to spare in there for air flow, and not in between the insulation and the wall covering, even though some codes require this, or require both. Can I just reverse the insulation and put the insulation's paper vapor barrier on the outside, facing the foundation? Would that be proper? Or, should I use plastic sheeting and then insulate without a paper-faced product?
My situation is a mold remediation project where the wood studs will be left in place by that mold company and it could be slightly tricky to pull the insulation through behind the studs, although the room behind them is generous. Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## Luke (Nov 8, 2006)

*Basement insulation*

There are various ways to insulate basement walls, but the key is to never install a double vapor barrier. If you use kraft-faced fiberglass insulation, then you can't use plastic sheeting you have to use un-faced fiberglass. If you use kraft-faced, always have the paper facing the conditioned area. We normally seal the foundation with a waterproofing type product (Dry-Lock, etc.) then use kraft faced insulation stapled between the studs. An airspace is preferable and of course if there is an interior footer drain with a drainage slot the stud wall has to be installed at the proper location to allow for any water to flow down the wall into the drain without contacting the insulation. My insulation subcontractor has just started using insulation batts that are pre-packaged in a plastic covering on both sides but I'm not familiar enough with the product to recommend it for this situation.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Luke said:


> There are various ways to insulate basement walls, but the key is to never install a double vapor barrier.


It depends on your area. Here, they require the double vapor barrier. I've already had the discussion with the inspector and I can't get around it.


----------



## Flying Monkey (Dec 27, 2006)

Around here we call that a diaper. Very good at holding moisture...mold will love you.


----------



## Barkri12 (May 1, 2009)

The first step in the *mold removal* process of mold is to identify where it is, think of what maybe caused it to be there, and how big the area is where the mildew and mold are growing.Last month ago i had remodel my basement cause of mold remediation.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

You should post this in DIY section, this is for professional contractors only chat.



zmusashi said:


> Hi all
> I found an informative thread from this past year on this topic but I am still a little fuzzy on this:
> I am remodeling a basement and will be insulating with R 15 between the 2x4 studs. I understand the vapor barrier should go between the insulation and the foundation wall, with some room to spare in there for air flow, and not in between the insulation and the wall covering, even though some codes require this, or require both. Can I just reverse the insulation and put the insulation's paper vapor barrier on the outside, facing the foundation? Would that be proper? Or, should I use plastic sheeting and then insulate without a paper-faced product?
> My situation is a mold remediation project where the wood studs will be left in place by that mold company and it could be slightly tricky to pull the insulation through behind the studs, although the room behind them is generous. Any thoughts?
> Thanks


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

greg24k said:


> You should post this in DIY section, this is for professional contractors only chat.


Don't hurt yourself while
jumping to conclusions. :laughing:
See what you think here....
http://www.contractortalk.com/search.php?searchid=1873135


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I'm hurting from this weekend after 2 liters of Grey Goose :laughing: Conclusions can only make me feel better :thumbsup::laughing:




neolitic said:


> Don't hurt yourself while
> jumping to conclusions. :laughing:
> See what you think here....
> http://www.contractortalk.com/search.php?searchid=1873135


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

You could contact an insulation manufacturer regarding the use of their product. I had a client long ago who did that and according to my fading memory he was told to install unfaced insulation, then a plastic sheet vapor barrier, then drywall. Considering my memory you should check with the manufacturer.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

If you are doing a retro fit,
right now the "standards" are
in such a state of flux that you 
can get as many opinions as
the number of people you ask.
You will have to see what will fly
with your local code enforcement
and suck it up and make some 
judgment calls.
You can search JLC...
http://www.jlconline.com/cgi-bin/jl...d556a163569d527170a32100a062f/UserTemplate/44
Building Science....
http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...our-basment/view?searchterm=finished+basement
http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...anding-basements?searchterm=finished+basement
....and much,much, more....


----------

